# It's the rubbish Welsh celeb spotting thread.



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 2, 2007)

I've just popped into town and scored a double whammy of crappy Welsh celebs.

First Spot - Huw from Eastenders, currently starring in one of those WKD adverts

Second Spot - Ieuan Evans - getting people to kick a rugby ball through a giant set of posts to win tickets to Sundays game.

I reckon if I go out for a drink round Canton tonight I'm bound to complete the set by running into a third.

What crap Welsh celebs have you spotted recently? I'm thinking of people like Nigel Walker, Simon Weston, Rhodri from Short Change - these kind of people.

And Brian Hibbard DOESN'T count - you can't swing a cat in Cardiff without hitting one of his sideburns.


----------



## llantwit (Feb 2, 2007)

I got a Huw Edwards and  a Jamie Owen last week. Felt quite starstruck. 
Oh, and I saw quite a lot of good ole John Barrowman throughout January, as he seemed to be permanently standing outside the New Theatre stage door signing autographs for teenage girls (and taking off his glasses to pose for mobile phone photos).


----------



## Jonny Elvis III (Feb 2, 2007)

The fella who does Soccer Sunday, got blinded by his teeth


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2007)

I've only just found out that the Wales on Sunday ran a feature on 'successful Welsh people' in 2004 and claimed that I'd "made my fortune" from my book.

_As if!_


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 2, 2007)

Was sat next to Glyn from BB in a restraunt down the Bay the other week...


----------



## bendeus (Feb 2, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I've only just found out that the Wales on Sunday ran a feature on '*successful Welsh people*' in 2004 and claimed that *I*'d "made my fortune" from my book.
> 
> _As if!_



Shameless


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 4, 2007)

I saw Simon Weston yesterday, so thats a typical trio of Welsh mediocrity.


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 4, 2007)

Er... I met Gruff Rhys once.  

But it was in New York, so maybe that doesn't count for the purposes of this thread...


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 4, 2007)

We always get various welsh rugby players in our shop....Adam Jones etc. 

Pretty crap, although they best not be crap todaY!  (yes I know Jones isnt playing...)


----------



## Karac (Feb 4, 2007)

Saw Sian Lloyd in the bar of that posh hotel down the bay once...
Bumped into Stephen Jones in that other posh hotel in the Vale-hes a really nice bloke by the way-signed an autograph for my missus an all-is he a crap celeb?


----------



## Yoj (Feb 4, 2007)

I work in Cardiff Uni Media School (JOMEC) and Huw Edwards was giving a lecture there and I was his technical support! making sure the comp didn't blow up etc! so cool!


----------



## Buds (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm willing to bet good money that I'll see Robert Croft pissed in Edinburgh at some point this week. Probably bump into a few more rubbish Welsh 'slebs up there as well, I saw Hoffman off of High Hopes up there 2 years ago, that's pretty rubbish.


----------



## Jonny Elvis III (Feb 5, 2007)

Buds said:
			
		

> I'm willing to bet good money that I'll see Robert Croft pissed in Edinburgh at some point this week. Probably bump into a few more rubbish Welsh 'slebs up there as well, I saw Hoffman off of High Hopes up there 2 years ago, that's pretty rubbish.




Mike Powell of Glamorgan was drinking outside the Model Inn before yesterdays game.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 5, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I've only just found out that the Wales on Sunday ran a feature on 'successful Welsh people' in 2004 and claimed that I'd "made my fortune" from my book.
> 
> _As if!_



A lass I went to school with was named by the Western Mail as one of Wales's sexiest celebs!  

In 2004 or so.  

And it was the Western Mail.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 5, 2007)

My mate chazza trying to push in the line for the toilets at half time during the Wales V canada Autumn internationals.......


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 5, 2007)

Keep seeing that guy with the ginger hair from sattelite city


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 6, 2007)

saw some bird off Urban 75 in MY pub on Sunday....


----------



## llantwit (Feb 6, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Keep seeing that guy with the ginger hair from sattelite city


That bloke's fucking everywhere in Cardiff isn't he?!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 6, 2007)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> saw some bird off Urban 75 in MY pub on Sunday....



bless 

And then i lost you, where were you sat????


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 6, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> That bloke's fucking everywhere in Cardiff isn't he?!



Yes and the other guy from the flying pickets


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 6, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> bless
> 
> And then i lost you, where were you sat????




Near the loo's gents.. but ran out half time.. mixed grill and 2 pints of stella for breakfast was not the best move.. went home necked some valium and watched some 1960's war movie instead... lol


----------



## Snorkelboy (Feb 6, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Keep seeing that guy with the ginger hair from sattelite city



If you mean Dai the Barman I work with him (he's not an actor anymore).  He's a really nice bloke.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 6, 2007)

Snorkelboy said:
			
		

> If you mean Dai the Barman I work with him (he's not an actor anymore).  He's a really nice bloke.




No, i think im on about the husband and  i think he actually wrote it...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 6, 2007)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> Near the loo's gents.. but ran out half time.. mixed grill and 2 pints of stella for breakfast was not the best move.. went home necked some valium and watched some 1960's war movie instead... lol


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 6, 2007)

saw Brian Hibbard, 'Dai' from Twin Town, in the Dragon Hotel in Swansea city centre 2 weekends ago, when i was there on a bender


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 6, 2007)

I clearly stated Brian Hibbard doesn't count.
He's everywhere


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 6, 2007)

I have seen rhys ifans twice in chapter last year...


----------



## llantwit (Feb 6, 2007)

To KBT, 
With Love,
Your mate Bri.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 6, 2007)

Cayo is great for spotting crap Wesh celebs. Rhys Ifans once or twice, Simon Jones regular for sunday lunch, that bird from penarth who was in BB and had her nose done on live C4 and that guy who is in Twin Town, no not Brian, but the guy who is in the transit van who was working on roof with fatty!


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 6, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I clearly stated Brian Hibbard doesn't count.
> He's everywhere



aww thought i had goodun then, my bad for not reading op well enough! 

well ive seen Lee Dainton from Dirty Sanchez like a million times around Newport before does that count


----------



## Jonny Elvis III (Feb 6, 2007)

Seen Pritchard from Dirty Sanchez in Bar Billabong a few times.

Always see Boyd Clack around Albany Road.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Feb 7, 2007)

I see them dirty Sanchez and GLC blokes all the bleedin' time.


However I was round Llantwit's house on sunday watching the match, and naturally before long talk turned from 'ain't we shit today' to 'weren't we great years ago, never see the likes of Barry John again'. Then our mate chipped in 'he'a a right pisshead ain't he, always in the glamorgan staff club whenever we go there' I'd never noticed this. But when I went in last night, there he was, BARRY JOHN was that red faced bloke who is always in the staff club, must have seen him a hundred times in there but not clicked! BARRY JOHN!


----------



## zog (Feb 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Keep seeing that guy with the ginger hair from sattelite city




Me too, well he lives a couple of doors up from my girlfriend, so I'm bound to see him. His wifes barking, proper barking (in the nice way though).

and I just seen Jamie Bouch (the sportsman person) in starbucks.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 7, 2007)

^i saw him in subway in Newport not so long ago!

also seen Nathan Blake the footballer around Newport a couple times


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 7, 2007)

Jonny Elvis III said:
			
		

> Seen Pritchard from Dirty Sanchez in Bar Billabong a few times.
> 
> Always see Boyd Clack around Albany Road.




That pritch is a smug faced tosser 

Hes always in bar soda trying to look inconspicuous


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> That pritch is a smug faced tosser



i second that, my brother saw him somewhere whilst on a night out in Cardiff and tried to talk to him, only to be told to fuck off after letting on he was from Newport  ,  Dainton on the other hand is quite a nice bloke actually


----------



## Buds (Feb 7, 2007)

Just remembered I saw Idris the old man off Satelite City in the Quadrant in Swansea a little while back.


----------



## fatnek (Feb 7, 2007)

i saw russel grant buying a pasty yesterday, from that shop near the market on the corner by o'neills.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 7, 2007)

MdmAmDma said:
			
		

> i second that, my brother saw him somewhere whilst on a night out in Cardiff and tried to talk to him, only to be told to fuck off after letting on he was from Newport  ,  Dainton on the other hand is quite a nice bloke actually



All i said to him was excuse me, as he was in my way....

I got ignored , when i tried to politely squeeze past him, he told me to fuck off out of his way  

I called him a useless cunt, then tipped my drink over his trousers , by accident of course


----------



## el_starkos (Feb 7, 2007)

I saw the bloke off 'DIY Nightmares' coming out of the Park Plaza hotel closely followed by the daughter in Ab Fab. Actually I didn't recognise either of them (held the door open for the latter), but my wife did!


I don't think they're Welsh!


----------



## zog (Feb 7, 2007)

MdmAmDma said:
			
		

> ^i saw him in subway in Newport not so long ago!
> 
> also seen Nathan Blake the footballer around Newport a couple times




...he's black, he's mean, he robs the fruit machine... Nathan Blake...Nathan Blaaaake


----------



## Jonny Elvis III (Feb 7, 2007)

Dic Penderyn said:
			
		

> I see them dirty Sanchez and GLC blokes all the bleedin' time.
> 
> 
> However I was round Llantwit's house on sunday watching the match, and naturally before long talk turned from 'ain't we shit today' to 'weren't we great years ago, never see the likes of Barry John again'. Then our mate chipped in 'he'a a right pisshead ain't he, always in the glamorgan staff club whenever we go there' I'd never noticed this. But when I went in last night, there he was, BARRY JOHN was that red faced bloke who is always in the staff club, must have seen him a hundred times in there but not clicked! BARRY JOHN!




He starts off upstairs in the Gatekeeper in the afternoons.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 7, 2007)

I've seen Barry John in the Staff Club on many an occasion.

I love the Staff club.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 8, 2007)

ive never seen Barry John me..... Barry Scott however is always on my fucking TV shouting at me


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 8, 2007)

Simon Jones drinks in my pub every now & then. Thats about it.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 8, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I've seen Barry John in the Staff Club on many an occasion.
> 
> I love the Staff club.



how do u get in there then? legit or signed in?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 8, 2007)

In my experience if there isn't a match on just waltz in, avoid the staggering Barry John and order yourself up a pint.

Me and mates used to go in that little side room for endless rounds of Vodka and coke to 'Turbocharge' our nights out on the cheap. On saturdays if they're feeling up to it they may put out a boombox playing 'The greatest sixties album in the world..... ever'.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 8, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> In my experience if there isn't a match on just waltz in, avoid the staggering Barry John and order yourself up a pint.
> 
> Me and mates used to go in that little side room for endless rounds of Vodka and coke to 'Turbocharge' our nights out on the cheap. On saturdays if they're feeling up to it they may put out a boombox playing 'The greatest sixties album in the world..... ever'.



#
Barry johns a pisshead?? 

Well if you go over to the cardiff squash club in canton, you will find JPR williams propping up the bar as well


----------



## Buds (Feb 13, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> #
> Barry johns a pisshead??
> 
> Well if you go over to the cardiff squash club in canton, you will find JPR williams propping up the bar as well




Met JPR in Edinburgh before the match on Saturday.


----------



## Django's dad (Feb 15, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> how do u get in there then? legit or signed in?


before the prince of wales opened, we used to go there on match days (CCFC none of that egg chasing milarky), & they would sign in a big gang of us no probs.
Cant remember the last time I went there tho. Certainly not since I move to Cardiff, 5 yrs ago


----------



## Django's dad (Feb 15, 2007)

Eve (I think) the bassist from The Physicists can be regularly seen in the Chapter

Before you say ???, just wait & see pop-pickers !!


----------



## Swan (Feb 15, 2007)

Working as I do as a night cleaner in a local hotel I see a few celebs.The worst were the Manics.After explaining to them that we finished work at 6am-they were still in the bar at 5am-and we needed to clean the bar before we could leave, we asked if they would either move to the foyer or if not would they mind if we cleaned around them.Most guests dont mind us cleaning around them but not the Manics.They sat there until 10 to 6.Before they left one of the cleaners asked for thier autographs for her sister and Nicky Wire told her to F**K Off. Compaired to them most celebs are OK.


----------



## llantwit (Feb 15, 2007)

Django's dad said:
			
		

> Eve (I think) the bassist from The Physicists can be regularly seen in the Chapter
> 
> Before you say ???, just wait & see pop-pickers !!


They fuckin rock.
I saw the bassist and lead singer on Queen St - almost told 'em what a great set they played at the Coal Exchange for Fatnek's gig - but I'm never sure about approaching band people in the street. Silly realy.


----------



## Django's dad (Feb 15, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> They fuckin rock.
> I saw the bassist and lead singer on Queen St - almost told 'em what a great set they played at the Coal Exchange for Fatnek's gig - but I'm never sure about approaching band people in the street. Silly realy.


I used to live in London & would never acknowledge celebs....but I did say hello to the Physicists bassist ...& she was all shy...which was lovely (ahh).

I like them even more now !!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 21, 2007)

I shared a backstage room with Pete Townsend last week.

OK, OK, he's not Welsh, but I had to tell someone!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 21, 2007)

Craig Bellamy the day after his fraccas in Portugal... when he was alledgedly still in portugal at the training camp. Driving in Culverhouse cross


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 21, 2007)

Pete Townsend is WAAAAAAY coooler than Craig David


----------



## llantwit (Feb 21, 2007)

The Colonel Buendia!
He back... he lived to post another day!!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 21, 2007)

He's Back!

Is my biscuit tin still going?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 21, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> He's Back!
> 
> Is my biscuit tin still going?



Errr... no, actually. Not at the mo  It tends to make random choices as to which mornings it wants to start


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 21, 2007)

Bought as seen, I tell ya!

(Makes plans to leave country)


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 5, 2007)

Glyn again,,, on queen street asking questions with a camera crew...


----------

